# Carnival Fire-Swallower Prop Head



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's a pretty cool idea, Spookie! Looks great!

Would also work without the light for some prop tongue movement.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

How clever!!! I love that.


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats great! I'm stealing this idea for my haunt, thanks.


----------

